# German Commands



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I saw a thread on this before but I can't find it. I understand from the rescue that my Tasha was taught German Commands at some point. She seems to understand sit and if I point down she lays down. She keeps trying to shake paws with me but I don't know what her commands are? 

Has anyone taught their dog German Commands and if so what are they?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can try platz (or plotz) for down.

Foos for eye-contact heeling. 

Sit in German is sitz - so almost the same as the English command.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are some. I hope this helps.



Achtung! (Ahk-toong’): Watch! Attention!
Aus! (Ows): Out! Drop It! Let Go!
Bleib! (Blibe): Stay!
Bringen! : Bring! Fetch!
Fass! (Fahs):Attack! Take hold!
Fuss! (Foos): Heel!
Gib Laut! : Bark! Speak!
Hier! : Here! Come!
Hopp! : Up! Jump!
Nein! (Nine):No!
Pass auf! (Pahs owf): Pay attention! Heads Up!
Pfui! (Foo-ey): Shame! Stop That! Drop That!
Platz! (Plots): Down! (Place)
Setz! , Setzen! (Zetze’n): Sit!
Such! (Zook): Search!
Voran! (For-ahn): Go forward! Take the lead!
Voraus! (For-ows): Go forward! Run out!
Kriech (creekh): Crawl!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog knows:

come z here.
Zit.
Zay down.
bot do you vant?
zou vant to zeat (you want to eat)
zop zat


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> You can try platz (or plotz) for down.
> 
> Foos for eye-contact heeling.
> 
> Sit in German is sitz - so almost the same as the English command.


Thank you. From Tasha too. We will give them a try.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> my dog knows:
> 
> come z here.
> Zit.
> ...


:rofl::rofl: I'm starting to think that is what Tasha knows too. She just looks at me like I'm nuts when I try the others.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Narny said:


> Here are some. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

German Commands often used in Schutzhund Training.
With English pronunciation

Achtung! (Ahk-toong): Watch! Pay Attention!

Aus! (Ows): Out! Drop It! Let Go!

Bleib Ruhig! (Blibe Rue-hig): Be quiet!

Bleib! (Blibe orBly'b): Stay!

Bring(en)! : Bring! Fetch!

Diesem Weg! (Dee-sem Vayg): This way!

Essen! (Ess-en): to Eat!

Fass! (Fahs): Attack! Take hold!...as in a true bite attack…defense

Fuss! (Foos): Heel!

Geh Drausen! (Gay Drowsen): Go outside! 

Geh Raus! (Gay Rouse): Get out! 

Geh Rein! (Gay Rhine): Get in!

Geh Weiter! (Gay Vy-ter): Go further!

Gib Laut! (Gib Lowt) : Bark!

Hier! : (Here) Come!...as in an instant.

Hopp! (Hopp) .• Up! Jump! (or for ring work to keep dog in motion)

Komm! (Kohm) : Come! ….for casual walking, calm

Lass Das Seln! (Loss dahs sign): Leave it alone! Let it be!

Lass es! (Loss ess): Leave it!

Nein! (Nine): No!

Nimm Futter!: (Nimm Footer) Take Food!

Packen! (Pock-en): Bite! (AS ON A SLEEVE)

Pass auf! (Pahs owf): Pay attention! Heads Up!

Pfui! (Foo-ey): Shame! Stop That! Drop That!....something nasty or dangerous you don’t walk dog to get into

Platz! (Plots): Down! (Place)

Revier! : (Rev-eer) Search! …as in blind work

Sitz! , Setzen! (sits , sets-en): Sit!

So Brav! : (so braff) So Good! Quick word reward for good behavior

Steh, Stehen! (Shtay, shtay-en): Stand! …as in place, for exam by judges, vets, etc

Such! (Zook): Search!As in tracking work

Verboten! (Fair boat-en): Forbidden!

Voran! (For-ahn): Go forward! Take the lead!

Voraus! (For-ows): Go forward! Run out! 
Zwinger! : (Tsving-ger) Kennel/Crate! as in, get in there NOW!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> German Commands often used in Schutzhund Training.
> With English pronunciation
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I think I will avoid trying those two.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks for the information. I think I will avoid trying those two.


Haha!


----------

